# 21.8.3.RC8 ?



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

The guide on my Roamio Pro (Hydra) hadn't updated in a few days so I checked and saw it said Pending Restart so I forced it and was updated from RC4 (I think?) to RC8. I apologize if this has been mentioned already but I went back through several pages and saw no mention of it and tried to search too. Has anyone listed the release notes or know what's changed? Thanks!


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

We will have to see what is new, the latest release notes are for 21.8.3.RC4 on 12-12-18


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's normal for guide updates and Mini connections to be blocked by a "Pending", you seem to be the first to report/notice it. Thanks.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought at first I noticed a change.... pressing play on a folder with 1 episode would now play in one click not two. It worked once but then it didn't again so now I'm not sure?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> I thought at first I noticed a change.... pressing play on a folder with 1 episode would now play in one click not two. It worked once but then it didn't again so now I'm not sure?


I always use play for folders with one episode of a series as I hardly ever keep shows I've watched. What doesn't work is a folder with a movie or one off show in it. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I always use play for folders with one episode of a series as I hardly ever keep shows I've watched. What doesn't work is a folder with a movie or one off show in it. Is that what you meant?


Yes that too. But for me (with episode strip on) it was always making me click twice. Hitting play on the title would expand to see the episode strip then I would have to click play again to get the episode to play. Now it seems to be working correctly regardless of the number of episodes in the folder. I do not have any movies recorded right now to test that.

Also it seems the episodes in the episode strip are always displayed in the correct order now. Before if there was alot I would have to loop around and hitting play wouldn't always play the oldest episode first.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Just noticed this release this morning.

Have noticed that I now have the “Thuuz Sports Rating” live next to the channel number. If this wa there before I never noticed till now.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I found out on FB the major new feature of this release is auto skip for everyone no IFTTT needed. I didn't notice a diff because I already had been using it thru IFTTT anyways.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Just noticed this release this morning.
> 
> Have noticed that I now have the "Thuuz Sports Rating" live next to the channel number. If this wa there before I never noticed till now.


It's been there but it's appearance has been inconsistent. Seems a bit buggy.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Noelmel said:


> I found out on FB the major new feature of this release is auto skip for everyone no IFTTT needed. I didn't notice a diff because I already had been using it thru IFTTT anyways.


Per David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop), you'll want to remove any AutoSkip applets from IFTTT to avoid double-skipping:









(link)​


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Per David Shoop, you'll want to remove any AutoSkip applets from IFTTT to avoid double-skipping:
> 
> View attachment 39971


This is kind of a big deal!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

El Maestro said:


> This is kind of a big deal!


Lil' bit, yeah. I'm looking to dig my one TE4 box out of storage to try it out, but was hoping others could confirm it and save me the time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My TE4 Roamio and Mini VOX have nothing yet.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Lil' bit, yeah. I'm looking to dig my one TE4 box out of storage to try it out, but was hoping others could confirm it and save me the time.


I am in RC8 and am not getting autoskip. I replied to Schoop's Facebook reply with this info. Will follow up here if I get a response.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JolDC said:


> I am in RC8 and am not getting autoskip. I replied to Schoop's Facebook reply with this info. Will follow up here if I get a response.


Thank you!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

JolDC said:


> I am in RC8 and am not getting autoskip. I replied to Schoop's Facebook reply with this info. Will follow up here if I get a response.


I imagine there has to be a setting buried in the menus somewhere that was defaulted to off. They can't simply turn on auto-skip without telling people and without a settings toggle. The setting would have to default to off.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I imagine there has to be a setting buried in the menus somewhere that was defaulted to off. They can't simply turn on auto-skip without telling people and without a settings toggle. The setting would have to default to off.


Good insight, though 1 demerit to Shoop if so, for not communicating this info.

User Prefences? Where else to look?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Good insight, though 1 demerit to Shoop if so, for not communicating this info.
> 
> User Prefences? Where else to look?


I did look through the prefs and didn't find anything.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JolDC said:


> I did look through the prefs and didn't find anything.


It *would* seem insane not to give the customer control. Does holding 'D' or 'Skip' toggle AutoSkip? (That'd be better than a preference buried in the menu, IMO.)

Is anything displayed on the screen when a Skip point is encountered?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> It *would* seem insane not to give the customer control. Does holding 'D' or 'Skip' toggle AutoSkip? (That'd be better than a preference buried in the menu, IMO.)
> 
> Is anything displayed on the screen when a Skip point is encountered?


Agreed but considering that it isn't working yet maybe there is some miscommunication from the Facebook group and there is more needed than RC8 like a server side switch before the autoskip feature is available.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JolDC said:


> Agreed but considering that it isn't working yet maybe there is some miscommunication from the Facebook group and there is more needed than RC8 like a server side switch before the autoskip feature is available.


Yes, agreed that's a possibility, but have you tried holding the 'D' or 'SKIP' keys as a means of toggling the AutoSkip setting (similar to how Accessibility mode is enabled)?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, agreed that's a possibility, but have you tried holding the 'D' or 'SKIP' keys as a means of toggling the AutoSkip setting (similar to how Accessibility mode is enabled)?


Yes, no feedback and no autoskip.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No chance of an April Fool's Day joke here..?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No chance of an April Fool's Day joke here..?


Yes, and I'd considered that, but I wouldn't think it prudent for a company perceived to have issues rolling-out new features to troll their customer base in that way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, and I'd considered that, but I wouldn't think it prudent for a company perceived to have issues rolling-out new features to troll their customer base in that way.


Ah, I didn't realize this was actually from TiVo and not just some guy...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Edited for mistaken qoute



krkaufman said:


> Lil' bit, yeah. I'm looking to dig my one TE4 box out of storage to try it out, but was hoping others could confirm it and save me the time.


 being it's april 1st. Aka ( April fools) Is this real or a joke. I think we shall find it's a joke..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, I didn't realize this was actually from TiVo and not just some guy...


Oh, ok. Definitely TiVo, and someone who should be in the know:

David Shoop - Sr. Director Product Innovation - TiVo | LinkedIn
@tiv0_Shoop 
He's got a sense of humor, but hoping it wasn't controlling his fingers the last few days.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> being it's april 1st. Aka ( April fools) Is this real or a joke. I think we shall find it's a joke..


@TonyD79's comment was directed at some Thuuz sports rating feature. Mine at the built-in AutoSkip feature announced by David Shoop.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Don't forget what day it is. Could just be a cruel joke


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Also per David Shoop, general roll-out should begin April 8th.









(link)​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Don't forget what day it is. Could just be a cruel joke


He hinted at the feature starting on Saturday, Mar. 30th, so it would be especially devious and cruel, and seriously bad form.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No joke.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> No joke.


Any other evidence of the new feature aside from Shoop's few comments?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> @TonyD79's comment was directed at some Thuuz sports rating feature. Mine at the built-in AutoSkip feature announced by David Shoop.


Sorry missed that. Didn't notice tony in my mash. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I'd be really surprised if it's anything but a horrible April fool's joke. Every company that has ever tried to implement a fully-automated commercial skip has been sued out of existence.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Any other evidence of the new feature aside from Shoop's few comments?


......... In Shoop we trust.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> I'd be really surprised if it's anything but a horrible April fool's joke. Every company that has ever tried to implement a fully-automated commercial skip has been sued out of existence.


Yeah, but then I was wondering if it wasn't TiVo trying to find a way to trigger an end to retail support, without simply dropping it. They'll be able to blame it on the lawsuit.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Dave Zatz references this thread, confirms the news with a source: TiVo Automatic Commercial Skipping Debuts This Spring


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Noelmel said:


> I found out on FB the major new feature of this release is auto skip for everyone no IFTTT needed. I didn't notice a diff because I already had been using it thru IFTTT anyways.


according to TiVo Automatic Commercial Skipping Debuts This Spring - Zatz Not Funny! autoskip for all is still a ways off


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zatz confirmed auto skip will be Hydra only.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> according to TiVo Automatic Commercial Skipping Debuts This Spring - Zatz Not Funny! autoskip for all is still a ways off


Yes, not part of RC8 which is now trickling out.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> according to TiVo Automatic Commercial Skipping Debuts This Spring - Zatz Not Funny! autoskip for all is still a ways off


Yeah, sounds like @tiv0_Shoop mistakenly auto-skipped to the Spring Update features when posting to a FB thread re: RC8. (Hope he doesn't catch any grief over it - though maybe it was an intentional, planned slip-up.)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, sounds like @tiv0_Shoop mistakenly auto-skipped to the Spring Update features when posting to a FB thread re: RC8. (Hope he doesn't catch any grief over it - though maybe it was an intentional, planned slip-up.)


Damn those unintended double skips...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Damn those unintended double skips...


Auto TiVo skip functionality seems to work on my bolt with out the aide of IFTTT!

The above statement is incorrect. There were two simultaneous skip triggers activated in IFTTT which resulted in a double skip. When the trigger I had known about was disabled the TiVo still skipped. This incorrectly led me to assume Auto TiVo Skip was live. It was most definitely not. Had JolDc and Fofer and others not asked questions I would have not looked further into this matter working on the assumption it was live. Bottom line is it does not work and I apologize for the misinformation.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Auto TiVo skip functionality seems to work on my bolt with out the aide of IFTTT!


No button presses needed at all?


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

JACKASTOR said:


> Auto TiVo skip functionality seems to work on my bolt with out the aide of IFTTT!


Can you share your version info? Shoop's slip seemed to indicate the spring release would start going wide next week which usually means some people would start to see it this week as trial balloons.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For it to be really useful, there would need to be padding options for autoskip on either side of the skip (as I have setup in kmttg autoSkip). i.e. Some skip points are not precise enough meaning you could miss a couple of seconds here and there of show, so having padding options on both sides of the skip (negative or positive # msecs) would really make this a killer feature. Somehow though I doubt TiVo will ever add such options.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

moyekj said:


> For it to be really useful, there would need to be padding options for autoskip on either side of the skip (as I have setup in kmttg autoSkip).


I have used (the current) autoskip and have never lost a "second" on either side of the commercials... I always see the start/end of commercials so it's rather easy to tell. Now with the current system at times it will take quite a while to activate (on rare occasion not at all) which I'm guessing the update will resolve.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JolDC said:


> Can you share your version info? Shoop's slip seemed to indicate the spring release would start going wide next week which usually means some people would start to see it this week as trial balloons.


Version is the same as this thread. And yes no button press or IFTTT needed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Version is the same as this thread. And yes no button press or IFTTT needed.


Hmmm. I'm surprised. Do you see any setting to turn it OFF? You'd have to, right?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

moyekj said:


> For it to be really useful, there would need to be padding options for autoskip on either side of the skip (as I have setup in kmttg autoSkip). i.e. Some skip points are not precise enough meaning you could miss a couple of seconds here and there of show, so having padding options on both sides of the skip (negative or positive # msecs) would really make this a killer feature. Somehow though I doubt TiVo will ever add such options.


Zatz's blog post says this feature is (at least partially) curated by humans so maybe this padding option isn't as necessary. I've had it for a short while with IFTTT but have tested it quite a bit and it's always been excellent. My only wish is that it was on every single recording and not just some of them.



Dave Zatz said:


> Unlike the fully programmatic approach Channels and Tablo comskip capabilities will bring to customers later this year, TiVo's solution remains human curated (at least partially) and thus a smaller subset of programming will be tagged (pictured at bottom) - think prime time on the major networks&#8230; which is, fortunately, a favorable scenario for cord cutters.


Okay I have one other wish. A shortcut to toggle "auto comskip" off without having to dig through menus. There are some events and gatherings where I go want commercials on. It should be very easy to do so on the fly without having to dig down menu layers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Okay I have one other wish. A shortcut to toggle "auto comskip" off without having to dig through menus. There are some events and gatherings where I go want commercials on. It should be very easy to do so on the fly without having to dig down menu layers.


e.g.:


krkaufman said:


> It *would* seem insane not to give the customer control. Does holding 'D' or 'Skip' toggle AutoSkip? (That'd be better than a preference buried in the menu, IMO.)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Insanity rules. It looks like someone in my household created a duplicate Skip trigger in IFTTT THAT WAS TRIGGERING THIS AUTOMATIC SKIP! It is not live as yet. And I apologize to any who were misled. Including my self as the Symptoms I had were a double skip. So I disabled the auto skip trigger I had created and the show still skipped. I did not know that someone had duplicated the command, thus in essence there were two simultaneous instances of the trigger!:triumph::unamused:

original post that it was live has been edited to reflect this!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Charles R said:


> I have used (the current) autoskip and have never lost a "second" on either side of the commercials... I always see the start/end of commercials so it's rather easy to tell. Now with the current system at times it will take quite a while to activate (on rare occasion not at all) which I'm guessing the update will resolve.


I have numerous times had to skip back 8 seconds after commercial SKIP press because it cut off a couple of seconds of the show. Usually that's where I see trouble. On the other side the trigger to actually perform the skip is usually too late, so I end up seeing start of commercials if left untouched, that's why ideally padding for both sides is needed.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Just read all these updates and that article. So autoskip wont be in this update. This is just a patch and bug fixes from the fall update. The 2 things I posted that I thought I noticed that were fixed are no longer working lol so we're back to square one not knowing what is actually changed in this update?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> Bottom line is it does not work and I apologize for the misinformation.


Built-in AutoSkip isn't available, but your IFTTT AutoSkip applet at least works, right?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Built-in AutoSkip isn't available, but your IFTTT AutoSkip applet at least works, right?


YES and it was the culprit for the double autoskip so when I disabled it I had no idea the other skip trigger was there! had you guys not asked questions I would still be saying it was working and no one else would have been! LMAO @ Myself


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> YES and it was the culprit for the double autoskip so when I disabled it I had no idea the other skip trigger was there!


Understood. I just thought the "it doesn't work" was vague, and wanted to clarify that a reasonably functional AutoSkip was already available to those who will be eligible for the built-in AutoSkip.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

IFTTT auto-skip has been working very well for me. Perhaps its success is network dependent? Anyway, the less variables the better, and I am glad TiVo *finally* took the leap  ReplayTV had feature this back in the early days, but they were kinda reckless and eventually flamed out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> IFTTT auto-skip has been working very well for me. Perhaps its success is network dependent? Anyway, the less variables the better, and I am glad TiVo *finally* took the leap  ReplayTV had feature this back in the early days, but they were kinda reckless and eventually flamed out.


And were kinda sued out of existence for implementing the tech.?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I have numerous times had to skip back 8 seconds after commercial SKIP press because it cut off a couple of seconds of the show.


In the thousands of times I have used the SKIP button, I don't think I've seen an overshoot ever. Maybe once, but so long ago I don't recall the details. A few times it looks like an overshoot, I'll 8SR to check, and it wasn't.

Not to say it ain't happening to you, but it doesn't happen to me. Ever.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Fofer said:


> IFTTT auto-skip has been working very well for me.





astrohip said:


> In the thousands of times I have used the SKIP button, I don't think I've seen an overshoot ever.


Same experience here... originally I thought of going the Raspberry Pi route but quickly decided it wasn't necessary. Outside of the delay (on occasion) I have had zero issues.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

astrohip said:


> In the thousands of times I have used the SKIP button, I don't think I've seen an overshoot ever. Maybe once, but so long ago I don't recall the details. A few times it looks like an overshoot, I'll 8SR to check, and it wasn't.
> 
> Not to say it ain't happening to you, but it doesn't happen to me. Ever.


Same here. I thought that was the whole point of having the skip points curated by people to insure that the show content is not missed.

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> Same here. I thought that was the whole point of having the skip points curated by people to insure that the show content is not missed.


I thought the whole point of having the skip-points curated by people was so that it would not be an automatic process that would attract lawsuits?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought the whole point of having the skip-points curated by people was so that it would not be an automatic process that would attract lawsuits?


No (per my recollection), lawsuit avoidance was why skipping required the user to press a button each time.

Even the mortally-sued ReplayTV kept commercial skip functionality after the suits, but with auto-skip (Commercial Advance) replaced by a user-initiated skip, branded Skip Nav. (Right/Left navigation arrows jump to start or end points of next/previous marked commercial breaks.)


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I have numerous times had to skip back 8 seconds after commercial SKIP press because it cut off a couple of seconds of the show. Usually that's where I see trouble. On the other side the trigger to actually perform the skip is usually too late, so I end up seeing start of commercials if left untouched, that's why ideally padding for both sides is needed.


So I've used the manual skip, the IFTTT Autoskip and KMTTG autoskip. I think there's a difference between these three and a need for some variable padding. Manual: you've initiated the skip so it's readily apparent when the skip started and ended. IFTTT: due to the inherent network delay, it's also usually clear when the skip happens. KMTTG: it's so efficient that without some inserted padding, in my experience it can seem "too seamless" at times.
With the upcoming builtin autoskip, I expect the behavior to be more like KMTTG and some padding may be helpful. But I really don't expect that kind of control to be available like it is with KMTTG.

Jeff


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> No (per my recollection), lawsuit avoidance was why skipping required the user to press a button each time.


Is that what relying on IFTTT was supposed to avoid as well? A lawsuit? And if so, what's changed now that is allowing TiVo so offer a fully automated comskip?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Is that what relying on IFTTT was supposed to avoid as well? A lawsuit? And if so, what's changed now that is allowing TiVo so offer a fully automated comskip?


Yes and no certainty; but I expect there's some recent legal precedent that is giving TiVo and several competitors the courage to add the feature. Or... TiVo may just be adding it to not lose market to the competitors adding the feature, and will disable it if/when compelled.

edit: For example, I'd think all the various streaming services, especially CBS All Access, offering commercial skip packages as an option opens the legal door to enabling auto-skip.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yes and no certainty; but I expect there's some recent legal precedent that is giving TiVo and several competitors the courage to add the feature. Or... TiVo may just be adding it to not lose market to the competitors adding the feature, and will disable it if/when compelled.
> 
> edit: For example, I'd think all the various streaming services, especially CBS All Access, offering commercial skip packages as an option opens the legal door to enabling auto-skip.


There is nothing illegal about auto skip. What would be illegal is editing the video to remove commercials. The streamers have contracts or own the material (like cbs) to be able to remove commercials. Heck, Hulu even has (had) shows they could not remove commercials completely , so they put one up front and one at the end on their commercial free service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> There is nothing illegal about auto skip.


Then, what was the broadcaster, et al. lawsuit against ReplayTV based on?

Per Wikipedia:


> On October 31, 2001, numerous TV companies, including the three major networks, filed a lawsuit against SONICblue, which at the time marketed the ReplayTV device. They alleged that the ReplayTV 4000 series was part of an "unlawful scheme" that "attacks the fundamental economic underpinnings of free television and basic nonbroadcast services" according to the lawsuit.
> 
> The TV industry attacked ReplayTV for two reasons:
> 
> ...


ReplayTV - Wikipedia


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yes and no certainty; but I expect there's some recent legal precedent that is giving TiVo and several competitors the courage to add the feature. Or... TiVo may just be adding it to not lose market to the competitors adding the feature, and will disable it if/when compelled.
> 
> edit: For example, I'd think all the various streaming services, especially CBS All Access, offering commercial skip packages as an option opens the legal door to enabling auto-skip.


I assume CBS All Access can do what they want to do with their own private service. As for TV, I assume that TiVo might be offering some compensation to certain networks to offset the lost value of commercial viewership when it comes to SkipMode. Probably more compensation if they implement an AutoSkip.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Then, what was the broadcaster, et al. lawsuit against ReplayTV based on?
> 
> Per Wikipedia:
> 
> ReplayTV - Wikipedia


Paranoid plaintiffs made claims against a disruptive threat. There ultimately was no decision in that case, but years later during the Dish Network adskip lawsuits, copyright claims that weren't already settled were lost by the plaintiffs because the broadcaster doesn't own the copyrights to commercials.

So at least as of 2015 there was a precedent for commercial skip which Tivo leapt at.

Replay's program sharing was probably far more damning, since that is straight-up unlicensed retransmission.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> thought the whole point of having the skip-points curated by people was so that it would not be an automatic process that would attract lawsuits?


Not that I recall from postings here. The human-curated part was to be sure that the broadcast content was not missed.



krkaufman said:


> No (per my recollection), lawsuit avoidance was why skipping required the user to press a button each time.


Right.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Then, what was the broadcaster, et al. lawsuit against ReplayTV based on?
> 
> Per Wikipedia:
> 
> ReplayTV - Wikipedia


You can sue on anything. Ask me if the government issued any lawsuits based on law.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(reply moved since auto-commercial skipping is not a feature of RC8, so discussion re: the feature doesn't belong here, let alone branches re: its merits/risks)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TKnight206 said:


> As for TV, I assume that TiVo might be offering some compensation to certain networks to offset the lost value of commercial viewership when it comes to SkipMode. Probably more compensation if they implement an AutoSkip.


I don't think that's an assumption one can make.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> You can sue on anything. Ask me if the government issued any lawsuits based on law.


Just because the government hasn't filed a lawsuit and sued over something doesn't mean the thing was lawful . . . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Just because the government hasn't filed a lawsuit and sued over something doesn't mean the thing was lawful . . . .


No but my point was tell me when the government says something is illegal not when some company files a lawsuit which is meaningless unless it brings a result. A company can sue over anything. The mere existence of a lawsuit doesn't prove something is illegal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Autoskip software: 21.9.1.v3-USC-11-MMM (MMM is start of TSN).

No more RC??????


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Autoskip software: 21.9.1.v3-USC-11-MMM (MMM is start of TSN).
> 
> No more RC??????


Uhmm. Where did. You see this ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Uhmm. Where did. You see this ?


Tivo is Working on Automatic Commercial Skipping

I'm still waiting.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Tivo is Working on Automatic Commercial Skipping
> 
> I'm still waiting.


Thanks. Missed that


----------

